# Motley boa breeding



## BoaBurmCorn! (Jan 3, 2012)

Soon I will be getting a Female salmon motley 66% het albino and male motley 66% het albino that I've just deposited and eventually looking to breed. What babies would I get from this breeding? Good first boa project? What are you moral ideas on the super motley producing in this breeding


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

That pair would produce salmon, motley, salmon motley, and super motley. If you are lucky enough for both snakes to be het albino, then any of the above could be albino, too. However, the odds of both being het albino are only about 45%. 

I would choose either an albino or a het albino male, not a 66% het albino. And a male that is not motley. For two reasons:
1. You have a better chance of getting albino babies.
2. I find it emotionally difficult to deal with weak, deformed, and dead babies after working hard to produce them. But that's my individual preference. I will defend to the death both my and your right to produce super motleys if we choose.


----------



## BoaBurmCorn! (Jan 3, 2012)

paulh said:


> That pair would produce salmon, motley, salmon motley, and super motley. If you are lucky enough for both snakes to be het albino, then any of the above could be albino, too. However, the odds of both being het albino are only about 45%.
> 
> I would choose either an albino or a het albino male, not a 66% het albino. And a male that is not motley. For two reasons:
> 1. You have a better chance of getting albino babies.
> 2. I find it emotionally difficult to deal with weak, deformed, and dead babies after working hard to produce them. But that's my individual preference. I will defend to the death both my and your right to produce super motleys if we choose.


That's great, thanks for such a powerful and satisfying response. If I was to buy another 2, male and female, what would be the best to pair to both the motley and salmon motley?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

BoaBurmCorn! said:


> If I was to buy another 2, male and female, what would be the best to pair to both the motley and salmon motley?


My preference, from most preferred to least:
1. a male and a female albino
2. a male albino and a female het albino
3. a male het albino and a female albino
4. a male and a female het albino
5. any other boas you like

By the way, the albinos and het albinos can be combined with any other non-motley morph you choose.

Good luck.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

super motley


----------

